# ATI Radeon HD 5450 doesn't work

## Garrappachc

Hi,

I recently bought ATI Radeon HD 5450 on allegro (Polish ebay  :Wink:  ). I just would to ask - will be 3d acceleration available on it in the future? I use xf86-ati-drivers-9999 from x11 overlay and 2.6.33 kernel (from git) with kms compiled in. I asked about it on Polish forum, but nobody could help me with that (hope nobody from Polish section looks in here  :Wink:  ), so I ask you. Closed drivers don't work as well (10.1 form repo, 10.2 from AMD's webpage), of course after downgrading xorg-server, open drivers work, but there's no 3d acceleration - glxinfo says that there is, but compiz doesn't work (blank screen), there're up to 550 fps. I would be thankful for every suggestion.

P.S. Forgive me my bad English - I'm just learning  :Wink: 

----------

## chainsawbike

support for that card is being worked on  :Smile: 

you can check the status here ( the ATI Radeon HD 5450 uses the evergreen chipset):

http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

----------

## Garrappachc

Thank you ^^

And, if for example "OpenGL Compliance (Driver/Hardware)" changes status, is it updated (on git, as I think) immediately?

----------

## DaggyStyle

the relevant changes will be made in libdrm, mesa and especially in the kernel drm.

to be on the safe side, install xf86-video-ati-999, mesa-9999 and libdrm-9999 and use the radeon-next/testing (which ever is the newest) kernel

the minute there will be something, it will pop out in these repositories.

----------

## Garrappachc

Yap, thanks, I will be using the newest x11's overaly's libraries. But when can I expect drm for my card? I'm not in hurry, just asking.

And, where I can find the radeon-next/testing kernel? In overlay?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Yap, thanks, I will be using the newest x11's overaly's libraries. But when can I expect drm for my card? I'm not in hurry, just asking.
> 
> And, where I can find the radeon-next/testing kernel? In overlay?

 

if there will be another 33 rc then it might contain code for evergreen, else in 34.

in regards to ebuild, afaik, there isn't any

----------

## Garrappachc

Thanks a lot ^^

So, I'm going to wait for the drivers. That's all I can do... Thank you again for these informations.

----------

